# Trouble with Rogers activation?



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

So I'm trying to switch over to Rogers with my iPad today, since I'm busy and don't have time to call Bell and they don't have on device activation up yet. Activation has failed twice for me, double checked my credit card and everything. Anyone else running in to this?


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

May be a silly question, but have you sync'd with iTunes to ensure the software is up to date?
when i did the self activation, i had to do the software update for it to work first.
even after i did the software update, it didnt work the first 2 attempts, but it worked the 3rd time.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Hmm, hadn't synced to iTunes in a while. A half hour ago it decided to work. 4th times the charm?

Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## Croptop (Apr 20, 2004)

I had a bit of trouble activating an account on Friday night. It went through on the second try, though. Perhaps, since they are the only carrier offering on-device activation, they're just overwhelmed with activations?


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah that's what I figure, especially since today is 30 days from launch day...

I had no real problems with Bell, but it took the better part of 30 minutes on the phone to do activation. Even with Rogers, really, I still spent less time on it, despite 3 failed attempts, this post and a tweet @RogersHelps. So we'll see how their service compares. Hopefully Bell get's on-device up soon.


----------



## Elemenopee (Apr 20, 2004)

I tried rogers last Friday with no success. Here's a copy of my write up from the other Rogers thread:

My Rogers experience was a nightmare and I will never try it again.

After I self-activated my Rogers SIM card, I was never able to connect to their 3G network. Even though there were 5 bars of signal strength and the "Rogers 3G" was displayed.

Whenever I tried to "View Account" I repeatedly got this message:

"service Temporarily unavailable ... Try again later."

After 2 phone calls to Rogers tech support, they handed off the problem to Apple, saying there was something wrong with the iPad. After calling Apple and more troubleshooting, they concluded that it was a Rogers problem which I tend to believe. So, once again I called Rogers and their tech couldn't resolve the issue, so I promptly canceled my Rogers activation and asked for a full refund.

What a waste of a day.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Absolutely no problems the first month or in my reactivation with a different credit card. Easy-peasy; just like it's supposed to be.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

When I originally activated a month ago I tried with Credit Card A, did not work, a second time with Credit Card A, did not work.

Tried another card and it work right away.?


----------



## pcguy (Sep 26, 2009)

Elemenopee said:


> I tried rogers last Friday with no success. Here's a copy of my write up from the other Rogers thread:
> 
> My Rogers experience was a nightmare and I will never try it again.
> 
> ...


I had a similar experience.

Eventually Rogers tech support had me go into the settings menu ("General") and click on "Reset".

After that the activation went right through.

BTW, they first told me that it was a problem with my credit card, but when I called Visa they told me that Rogers had submitted seven "charges" (I'd tried to activate it seven times) but each of the charges was for $0.00)


----------



## usrlocal (Jul 10, 2010)

Allow me to share my tale of woe. I bought my iPad 3G here in Montreal back in early June. The guy at Future Shop gave me a free Rogers microsim along with the purchase, so that evening I tried to activate it. After submitting all relevant info, the activation turned out to be unsuccessful (all evening received a 'Service Unavailable' message, and then the following morning an email from Rogers saying that my activation was indeed unsuccessful. Since I had been reading about all the problems other people were having at the time in activating their iPads with Rogers, I decided to chuck out the Rogers microsim and go with Telus instead (and I've been pretty happy with them, although I'm not finding their 3G service to be lightning fast, but then again neither was AT&T's when I brought my iPad down to NYC a couple weeks ago).

Anyway, this morning I received an email from Rogers saying that my activation was now succesful, and that I had an account setup!!!! I went to the Rogers site to look at my activity with them, and they have it listed as a one-day entry between June 10-11 (when I tried initially to activate) and a new one-month block starting from today. Now here's the kicker - I just looked at my June CC transactions, and Rogers charged me $39.95 back on June 10!!!! WTF! 

Needless to say I need to get on the phone with Rogers on Monday. I guessthe best thing for me to do is cancel that Rogers acct and demand that they reimburse me for that CC charge since it's clearly documented that I received no service from them during that time frame. It's a bit of a shame since I really did want to go with the Rogers 5GB plan in the first place. But now that I've chucked that original microsim and have since activated with Telus, I can imagine that trying to now switch to Rogers with a new microsim would be a pretty big headache (from what I've read in forums like this, Rogers' support for iPad doesn't sound particularly stellar.

*sigh*

Well done, Rogers, well done. :clap:


----------



## usrlocal (Jul 10, 2010)

Just an update - I explained the issue to Rogers and they promptly refunded my credit card and cancelled that account as requested. I'm unexpectedly pleased with their good service related to this incident, and will consider them again for a 5GB plan later.


----------



## pcguy (Sep 26, 2009)

usrlocal said:


> Just an update - I explained the issue to Rogers and they promptly refunded my credit card and cancelled that account as requested. I'm unexpectedly pleased with their good service related to this incident, and will consider them again for a 5GB plan later.


I may have understated the frustration which I felt when I tried to activate. It took several phone calls, with the tech support department attributing the problem to the activations department (and vice versa). It took three calls and a few hours on the phone, but they seemed genuinely anxious to help and eventually it got sorted out.

It would be easy and tempting to surmise that when dealing with corporate entities as large as Rogers or Bell that they are "all the same". But I have had decades of experience with both companies, and on balance my experiences with Rogers have been positive. I regret that I cannot say the same for my experiences with Bell.


----------

